# [Solved] Login fehlerhaft

## Louisdor

Hi!

Ich werkel ja nun schon eine Weile mit meinem Gentoo rum, weil ein glibc Update irgendwie mal gecrasht war.

Nun bin ich per Chroot soweit gekommen, dass ich wieder booten kann. Nur, einloggen kann ich mich nicht.

Ich kann den Benutzernamen eingeben und Return drücken, werde aber nicht nach dem Passwort gefragt.

Es kommt dann: "Login fehlerhaft", egal ob als User oder als Root.

Wenn ich per Chroot in meinem System drin bin und die Passwörter ändere hilft das leider auch nichts.

Leider habe ich so recht nicht wirklich etwas hilfreiches gefunden für das Problem.

Hat hier jemand einen Tip für mich?

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Max Steel

hast du pam aktiv? Wenn ja, sind da evtl die pam.d/ files gecrasht?

----------

## arfe

Kleiner Tipp: Starte doch mal Dein syslog-ng (oder ähnliches) in Deiner CHROOT und sieh Dir dann mal das Logfile bei den Loginversuchen an.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Schau mal ob ein Neukompilieren von sys-apps/shadow hilft.

----------

## Louisdor

Moin!

tja, folgendes steht in /var/log/messages drin:

```
Jun 28 20:29:04 amd64x2 login[2626]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_unix.so): /lib64/libnsl.so.1: symbol __libc_rpc_getport, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference

Jun 28 20:29:04 amd64x2 login[2626]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib64/security/pam_unix.so

Jun 28 20:29:07 amd64x2 login[2626]: FAILED LOGIN (1) on '/dev/tty1' FOR 'alex', Module is unknown
```

Aber auch als root klappt das Einloggen nicht.

Ich werde erst mal versuchen pam neu zu installieren. (nur gut, dass ich per chroot noch im System etwas machen kann!)

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## arfe

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.3  USE="-audit cracklib nls pam (-selinux) -skey" 0 kB

Steht das so in in Deiner Shadow? pam ist dabei sehr wichtig. Aus irgendeinem Grund erkennt er die pam_unix.so Module bei Dir nicht.

----------

## Louisdor

So, pam ist jetzt neu installiert und das Einloggen nach dem Reboot hat wieder funktioniert!  :Wink: 

Als User und als Root.

Im Zuge meiner restlichen "Systemreparatur" werde ich sicherlich noch mehr Probleme beheben müssen und mich hier melden, sollte ich nicht alleine damit klar kommen.

(z.B.: python  lässt sich nicht mehr kompilieren wegen nis)

Merci fürs Helfen,

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

